# [Mein neuer PC] - Was sagt ihr?



## RealBluescreen (3. September 2008)

Ich würde hier gerne mal die Wunsch-Konfiguration für meinen neuen PC vorstellen, und euch um ein par produktive Kommentare bitten.
Wenn mehrere Bauteile der Selben Kategorie auftauchen, würde ich mir ein wenig Entscheidungshilfe wünschen, wenn ihr gute Tipps dazu habt.

*Prozessor:*
*AMD Phenom X4 9950*- 169€ bei ALTERNATE
Gekoppelt mit einer leistungsstarken Kühlung zum übertakten - Habt ihr eine Empfehlung zu solchen Lüftern, die Leistung bringen und trotzdem leise bleiben können?

*Motherboard:*
*ASUS M3A78-T*- Informationsseite - 124€ bei ALTERNATE
neuester AMD Chipsatz _AMD 790GX/SB750_, Hybrid CrossfireX

*Grafikkarte:*
Vorzugsweise von ASUS (wie Board, Herstellersympathie) & ATI (Wegen Hybrid CrossfireX)

ATI RADEON HD 4850 ~155€
ATI RADEON HD 4870 ~ 250€
Lohnt sich das Geld für die 4870? Wie sieht der Unterschied der Leistungsaufnahme aus?

*Hauptspeicher:*
DDR2, 1066 Mhz, vorzugsweise 2x 2GB Module, nach Möglichkeit Dual-Channel

*Festplatte:* (bereits vorhanden)
SEAGATE 500 GB, 32MB Cache, 7.200 U/min, 8,5 ms Zugriff, S-ATA II, "Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS"

*Brenner:* (bereits vorhanden)
CD, DVD, DVD-RAM; LightScribe

Was sagt ihr? Ist das Board eigentlich, wie der Hersteller angibt, zum übertakten eines Phenom X4 9950 geeignet? ALTERNATE gibt nämlich andere Angaben an:


> [...]Prozessor: Phenom X4 9100e/9150e/9750 (AM2+), [...]


Hat das Board auch wirklich die S-ATA II Anschlüsse?

Ich hab lange gebraucht das alles zusammenzusuchen, immerwieder abgewägt.
Ich hoffe das ihr mir noch ein wenig helfen könnt - In diesem Sinne schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

Die Frage ist auch wozu du ihn brauchst? Zum Zocken, rendern, wasweißich....

Allgemein bin ich kein Fan von Crossfire/SLI da der Leistungsschub den Preis nicht wirklich rechtfertigt. Kauf dir lieber eine einzelne sehr gute Grafikkarte statt 2 gute....


----------



## chmee (3. September 2008)

Jupp, ich bin auch kein Fan von SLI/Crossfire, aber Jedem das Seine.

*Lüfter* : Ich habe mit den Arctic Cooling Freezer7 Pro/PWM gute Erfahrungen gemacht, immer leise, immer kühl, auch beim Übertakten.

*DualChannel* : Das stellt das Board ein, wenn die richtigen Slots benutzt werden.

*Mainboard* : Schau doch bitte Hier nach, da wirst Du sicherlich genug Infos dazu bekommen.

mfg chmee


----------



## RealBluescreen (3. September 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist auch wozu du ihn brauchst? Zum Zocken, rendern, wasweißich....


Die Leistung wird dann hauptsächlich zum Spielen benötigt.



> Allgemein bin ich kein Fan von Crossfire/SLI da der Leistungsschub den Preis nicht wirklich rechtfertigt. Kauf dir lieber eine einzelne sehr gute Grafikkarte statt 2 gute....


Nein, ich auch nicht. Ich habe in diesem System aber auch nur eine PCIe Grafikkarte, und halt die von *Hybrid*-CrossfireX. Ob das wirklich eine merkliche Leistungssteigerung zur Folge hat, ist eher zu bezweifeln, aber wenn man die PCIe Grafikkarte in der "Büro"-Arbeit dann deaktivieren kann (wohl eher nur "könnte"), um Strom zu sparen, würde es sich ja dicke lohnen, genauso für Grafisch unanspruchsvolle Spiele.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Jupp, ich bin auch kein Fan von SLI/Crossfire, aber Jedem das Seine.


S.o.



> *Lüfter* : Ich habe mit den Arctic Cooling Freezer7 Pro/PWM gute Erfahrungen gemacht, immer leise, immer kühl, auch beim Übertakten.


Wie stark übertakten? Arbeitet so ein Teil auch gut bei einem Phenom X4 9950, zb. um 400Mhz übertaktet?



> DualChannel : Das stellt das Board ein, wenn die richtigen Slots benutzt werden.


Es ist also theoretisch jedes Speichermodell geeignet, zb. jedes gleiche Corsair Modul?



> Mainboard : Schau doch bitte Hier nach, da wirst Du sicherlich genug Infos dazu bekommen.


Zu dem Board? Ich bin nicht registriert, und kann deswegen die Suchfunktion nicht verwenden -.- Kannst du schnell nach dem Board ( 
M3A78-T ) oder dem Chipsatz ( AMD 790GX ) suchen?

Edit: Zum Chipsatz hab ich was gefunden, der Thread sollte einem ja gleich ins Auge springen^^


----------



## chmee (3. September 2008)

Zum RAM : Ja, theoretisch schon, es sollte ein KIT bestellt werden, dann weiss man, dass sie aus der gleichen Produktionsmarge kommen. Aber auch hier : bitte in jenem Forum lesen, denn jeder Chipsatz/ jedes Mainboard hat Ram-Vorlieben und Abneigungen

Kühler : Bitte dort lesen !

Wenn Du den Link öffnest, wirst Du quasi an erster Stelle etwas zum 790GX sehen.
Also bitte nicht so faul. Stöbern macht Spaß und Lesen bildet !

mfg chmee


----------



## RealBluescreen (3. September 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Zum RAM : Ja, theoretisch schon, es sollte ein KIT bestellt werden, dann weiss man, dass sie aus der gleichen Produktionsmarge kommen. Aber auch hier : bitte in jenem Forum lesen, denn jeder Chipsatz/ jedes Mainboard hat Ram-Vorlieben und Abneigungen


Okey...



> Kühler : Bitte dort lesen !


Okey...



> Wenn Du den Link öffnest, wirst Du quasi an erster Stelle etwas zum 790GX sehen.
> Also bitte nicht so faul. Stöbern macht Spaß und Lesen bildet !


Jo, hab ja _geeditet_, das ich ihn auch selbst gefunden hab^^

Ich glaub ich werd mich dann auch einfach mal registrieren...

256 MB Grafikspeicher reichen an sich für einen (einzelnen) 19-22 Zoll Monitor, oder?


----------



## chmee (3. September 2008)

Ja, das reicht. Aber zum Verständnis : Die RAM-Menge auf der Grafikkarte sagt nichts über die Spielbarkeit bei versch. Auflösungen aus ! Dieser Speicher ist für Texturen/Shader und 3D-Objekte gedacht. Heisst also, die Qualität der Texturen und 3D-Objekte wird im Spiel eingestellt und ist prinzipiell unabhängig von der Auflösung.

mfg chmee


----------



## RealBluescreen (3. September 2008)

Zum Problem: Folgende Angaben von ALTERNATE ...

...beim Prozessor:


> Lüfter:
> Befestigung 	für ATX Mainboards
> Anschluss 	4-polig PWM
> Besonderheiten 	mit aktivem CPU-Kühler



...bei den meisten Lüftern:


> Anschluss  		3-polig



Bedeutet das komplette Inkompatibilität, oder Einschränkungen bei der Steuerung, oder macht das überhaupt nichts aus?

Hier fragt der Lüfter-Laie!

Edit: 4polige lassen sich vermutlich steuern, 3-polige laufen immer mit der gleichen Drehzahl?


----------



## chmee (3. September 2008)

Achte auf Lüfter mit PWM, das sind jene mit 4 Pins. 3 Pin-Lüfter werden bei Dir einfach auf Fullspeed durchackern - LAUT !

3polige werden über die Spannung gesteuert, 4pin-Lüfter über die Pulsweite auf der 4.Leitung.

mfg chmee


----------



## RealBluescreen (3. September 2008)

Mhmm, okey, und beim Gehäuse:

Kann ich in einen Big-Tower, die ja normalerweise für E-ATX ausgelegt sind, so ohne weiteres ein ATX-Board einbauen?
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen möglichst geräumigen Tower mit min. 2 Front-USB, Front- Kopfhörer- und Mikrophonanschluss, schwarzen Laufweks-Blenden, keinem Netzteil, und eig. keinen eingebauten Lüftern, aber mit Plart für einen 120mm Lüfter?

Edit:
Der 'Arctic Cooling Freezer7 Pro/PWM' ist für einen 775 Sockel bestimmt, inwiefern kann ich ihn auch auf einem AM2(+) verwenden kann?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

Ich bin ja ein Fan von LianLi Towers. Schau doch einfach mal bei http://www.Caseking.de nach LianLi.


----------



## chmee (3. September 2008)

Arctic Cooling gibt es als Freezer 7 Pro ( für 775 ) und als Freezer 7 PWM für AMD-CPUs. Beide sind mit 4pin.

Gehäuse: Ich habe die letzten Male immer das Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value gekauft. Massig Platz, besonders für Festplatten und externes 5,25" Gebimmsel.

mfg chmee


----------



## RealBluescreen (4. September 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Arctic Cooling gibt es als Freezer 7 Pro ( für 775 ) und als Freezer 7 PWM für AMD-CPUs. Beide sind mit 4pin.


Ich finde bei den Suchen immer nur einen 46'er...

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu ALTERNATE? Kann man da kaufen?


----------



## Gunah (4. September 2008)

bei den Grakas würde ich eher Hersteller wie Sapphire oder HIS nehmen, wegen der Taktung...
Festplatten würde ich eher von WesternDigital nehmen... gibt keine besseren auf dem Markt.

zu Alternate... hmmm ja kann man, aber kannst dir auch mal http://www.mindfactory.de angucken die sind besser finde ich als Alternate, schon alleine wegen den Versandkosten

Gruß
Mathis


----------



## RealBluescreen (4. September 2008)

Gunah hat gesagt.:


> zu Alternate... hmmm ja kann man, aber kannst dir auch mal http://www.mindfactory.de angucken die sind besser finde ich als Alternate, schon alleine wegen den Versandkosten


Mhmm, da ich aber eig. bei Lieferung bezahlen will, und die Rezessionen mich nicht so ganz überzeugen, bleib ich da mal.

Allerdings hab ich jetzt ein größeres Problem:
Unterstützt das Board von ASUS *M3A78-T* auch wirklich meinen Phenom X4 *9950*?
Der Prozessor wird nicht bei den Angaben aufgelistet, aber warum sollte er inkompatibel sein, das Board ist doch "140 Watt (TDP) Ready"!

Jemand ne' Idee?


----------



## michaelwengert (5. September 2008)

RealBluescreen hat gesagt.:


> Mhmm, da ich aber eig. bei Lieferung bezahlen will, und die Rezessionen mich nicht so ganz überzeugen, bleib ich da mal.
> ?



Das mit dem Bezahlen versteh ich.
Aber wo hast du die Rezessionen gelesen die dich nicht überzeugen?
Also ich bestelle seit über einem Jahr mindestens einmal pro Woche etwas und ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## RealBluescreen (11. September 2008)

Der Versand von ALTERNATE hat wunderbar geklappt.

Ich habe jetzt ein ASUS M3A78-T, eine PowerColor Radeon HD 4870, und einen Phenom X4 9950 (140W TDP Version).

Was für ein Netzteil brauch ich jetzt? Reicht ein Corsair 750W?

Was haltet ihr von dem Asus Silent Knight AL oder dem Asus Lion Square, abgesehen von dessen Aussehen?

Vielen Dank soweit schonmal für die vorrausgehende Beratung!


----------

